# Levi's Gran Fondo - Entry Available



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a registration for the 100 mile route of Levi's Gran Fondo available for transfer. The event os October 4. My plans have changed, I will now be Hawaii on that date. Please let me know id you are interested.


----------

